# Gas Tank Pressure



## xMelissax (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi all. I have a 2002 Maxima that is not wanting to hold gas. I've just traveled almost 700 miles with it, so I'm hoping to get this fixed quickly so I can get home. It started with a strong smell of gas in the car, then noticing that gas was leaking out of the gas flap. After removing the cap, fumes and gas spewed from the hole. It bubbled for a while and made a gurgling sound like the gas was boiling. After about 30 minutes of rest, it seemed fine so I refilled the tank. It would be fine for about 20 minutes, then have to repeat until I finished my trek. Now, it's using gas quickly and when I try to put gas in, if I don't do it SLOWLY, then it tries to overflow back out even with an almost empty tank. Any and all help is greatly appreciated! I have to make the 700 mile trip back, and need to get this fixed. Thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Typically, when the gas tank is hard to fill, it's because of a stuck closed, evaporative emission system vent control valve. The valve is normally open to vent the system, but is commanded closed by the ECM when testing the system.


----------

